# diff between a barrel brake and flash suppressor



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

adding to my mosin nagant project.

whats the diff between a barrel brake and a flash suppressor.

i see 7 dollar barrel brakes on ebay for it...clamp on... i prolly want the screw on type?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Breaks tame recoil. Flash suppressors hid the muzzel flash.

Chuck Norris does not kick *** and take names. In fact, Chuck Norris kicks *** and assigns the corpse a number. It is currently recorded to be in the billions.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

bmxfire37 said:


> adding to my mosin nagant project.
> whats the diff between a barrel brake and a flash suppressor.


Brakes tame recoil and help with a muzzle flip. They generally increase the sound signature. Some types also do what flash suppressors do.

Flash suppressors minimize the flash signature.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

are brakes worth it, or does that take away from the power, speed, and knockdown of the round?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Not to worry, you won't lose any of it...your point of impact, however, may change, so you'll need to re-sight it in.


----------

